# Chicago Ballooner bikes club sept ride



## fboggs1986 (Aug 11, 2017)

Join us Labor Day Weekend September 2nd for our next ride. Meet at 10am ride at 11am. We will be riding the Fox River Trail from Carpentersville down through west Dundee and back and grab some lunch along the way. Meet up at Main Street Bicycles there is a large lot there right by the trail. Address is 39 E Main St. Carpentersville IL 60110. Hope to see you there!!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Aug 26, 2017)

Bump. We are a week away!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Aug 31, 2017)

Let's do this! 2 days!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Sep 2, 2017)

Great turnout for the ride today!
Frank
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 2, 2017)

Wow! You guys had a great attendance for sure. Our ride tomorrow is going to be sparse from people being out of town.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Sep 2, 2017)

Some more shots from the ride! 
Frank
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

